# Vesicoil Markers-STAT



## LDH CPC CPMA (Mar 4, 2009)

Help! I work in a urology office and we are having problems getting our vesicoil markers paid for by medicare, they said that we could use  a  modifier 76 on our code but will it work since it is a hcpcs code, can someone help please?


----------



## dlewis72 (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe you can use A4648 for Visicoil gold seed markers, but you must also have a copy of the invoice.  Hope this helps.


----------

